# Show me your catch can setups



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

I have mine but it think its sucking oil outta the case 
because it will use a half qaurt When i beat it on all week(15psi)








thats my can,It has no baffling and feeds back into The intake right infront of the inlet


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Show me your catch can setups (Daskoupe)*

i was looking at this one
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...17807


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Show me your catch can setups (jimivr6)*

I just bought this one. Haven't installed it yet, but it is AWESOME quality!








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...t_802


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Show me your catch can setups (G60T)*

Any of you are Run a drian back to the block


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Show me your catch can setups (Daskoupe)*

Fine.. Ill play. The setup has been tweeked a bit since this was taken, and the bay is even cleaner now.. 210,000 mile engine so it took a bit of work to clean her up. Ill post updated pics soon. Works great. 034 vented http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Show me your catch can setups (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

just got my catch can from 42dd today








quality is superb! will defiantly be buying the ultimate once i have some more cash


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yea the usrt is nice.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Show me your catch can setups (jimivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimivr6* »_i was looking at this one
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...17807

yeah its ziptied


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Show me your catch can setups (sgolf2000)*

^^^^^question.. where the hell are you venting the crankcase to??


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*

this is my friends setup. but he is not normal. both his cars.
































this was his theory.... disregard the reference to the fuel cell, that was notes to the builder. he wasw telling the builder to use the spare 8AN fitting from the fuel cell in this place instead, as a drain back to the pan. the FUELCELL DOES NOT CONNECT TO THE CATCH CAN!!!!! this was just a design pic for building ideas.....


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Show me your catch can setups (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_^^^^^question.. where the hell are you venting the crankcase to?? 

Looks like its the atmosphere. I could be wrong but you don't always need a drain back and tapping the block is kind of iffy.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Roloff* »_
Looks like its the atmosphere. I could be wrong but you don't always need a drain back and tapping the block is kind of iffy.


but tapping the oil pan for the drain back is cake..... the block has a spot on it stock, by the oil filter housing.


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Richard_Cranium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard_Cranium* »_
but tapping the oil pan for the drain back is cake..... the block has a spot on it stock, by the oil filter housing.

Oil pan is easy, yes but you really don't need one. I empty mine every oil change and it is hardly full by then. Just drain it and rock on.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Roloff)*

Is there any benefit/drawback to not having your catch can drain back to the intake? I will be working on my catch can setup this weekend and don't plan to route it back to the intake, but will rather just vent it to the atmosphere.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (son of planrforrobert)*


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (son of planrforrobert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *son of planrforrobert* »_Is there any benefit/drawback to not having your catch can drain back to the intake? I will be working on my catch can setup this weekend and don't plan to route it back to the intake, but will rather just vent it to the atmosphere. 

Mine is vented to the atmosphere. Besides the smell/ fumes when the hood is open I haven't had any issues.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Show me your catch can setups (Daskoupe)*

Not mine, but worth showing


----------



## blkjettavr6 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (son of planrforrobert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *son of planrforrobert* »_Is there any benefit/drawback to not having your catch can drain back to the intake? I will be working on my catch can setup this weekend and don't plan to route it back to the intake, but will rather just vent it to the atmosphere. 

Depends on the motor and the catch can.
Some catch cans should not even be installed on toilets due to poor design.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (blkjettavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkjettavr6* »_
Some catch cans should not even be installed on toilets due to poor design.

Can you expand on this?
And what are your thoughts on just running a breather off the valve cover?










_Modified by son of planrforrobert at 8:06 AM 4-17-2010_


----------



## blkjettavr6 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (son of planrforrobert)*



son of planrforrobert said:


> Can you expand on this?
> And what are your thoughts on just running a breather off the valve cover?
> QUOTE]
> The breather is 50/50 with me. There is absolutely nothing wrong with letting your pcv vent to atmosphere.
> ...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (blkjettavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkjettavr6* »_
Expanding on the designs -
I could write a short story on poor catch can design, but I wont.
I will tell who ever is listening though never to use catch cans with an inlet from the valve cover, an outlet to the intake, and a breather filter on top the can. These just create huge post maf leaks! These should never be run on vw with a maf sensor.


what should i do on my vrt? it doesnt have a catch can or a MAF housing(hav a map)
i just have a hose running from the valve cover back to the turbo intake... i do see some oil dripping out of the velocity stack but its not that much... i just wipe it down when i get home or whenever the hood is open... please advice...
thanks


----------



## blkjettavr6 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_

what should i do on my vrt? it doesnt have a catch can or a MAF housing(hav a map)
i just have a hose running from the valve cover back to the turbo intake... i do see some oil dripping out of the velocity stack but its not that much... i just wipe it down when i get home or whenever the hood is open... please advice...
thanks


Well you have the option to run any catch can you want.
The VR6 engine will not fill a can nearly as fast as a 1.8t or fsi motor.
The mk3 vr6 has an excellent baffle setup inside.
You can use a small or large catch can inline to your intake.
You dont need the return to go back to the intake unless you want it to.
The benifit to returning from the can is there will be no smell.
The way you have it now works just fine if you dont mind the oil drip.
But if you would rather catch it in a can and not deal with the mess you should grab yourself a catch can with a single in and single out.
Mount it - run lines and call it a day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I didn't jump into this thread to plug our stuff but we do offer a nice catch can. The ultimate can looks awesome in the MK3 engine bay.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*42dd ftw*

well i ended up getting my 42DD catch can situated a couple days ago thanks to my buddy Jeff D http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
There isnt much room to work with near the turbo so we ended up moving the can towards the front of the car and re-routing it back into the turbo. I'm happy








sorry no pics yet...


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (blkjettavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkjettavr6* »_









Thats nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for 42DD


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Here is mine, just being lightly held in there now, need to figure out a way to proper suspend it in place. Trying to keep the hoses to a minimum.
Its a ATP catchcan, or 034m same deal I believe


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: 42dd ftw (dub_slug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub_slug* »_well i ended up getting my 42DD catch can situated a couple days ago thanks to my buddy Jeff D http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
There isnt much room to work with near the turbo so we ended up moving the can towards the front of the car and re-routing it back into the turbo. I'm happy








sorry no pics yet...

X 2
Very happy with the quality of the 42DD piece.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: 42dd ftw (kevhayward)*

Custom Forcefed setup


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Richard_Cranium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard_Cranium* »_
but tapping the oil pan for the drain back is cake..... the block has a spot on it stock, by the oil filter housing.

DO NOT DRAIN BACK. catch the fluid and empty in trash 

this is oil/gas/water mix. oil doesnt like it and neither does your motor


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (boost_addict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boost_addict* »_
DO NOT DRAIN BACK. catch the fluid and empty in trash 

this is oil/gas/water mix. oil doesnt like it and neither does your motor

x2, good riddance! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_









Is that an air filter under the boost pipe? if it is where did you get it?
Thanks A-Boost


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: 42dd ftw (vaporado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaporado* »_Custom Forcefed setup

















wheres all the wiring? does it run on blutooth


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Show me your catch can setups (G60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60T* »_I just bought this one. Haven't installed it yet, but it is AWESOME quality!








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...t_802

i have the same one in my audi and i love it. excellent quality for a cheap price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Show me your catch can setups (Daskoupe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Show me your catch can setups (benzivr6)*

That ForceFed setup is craziness


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Autoboost-tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autoboost-tech* »_
Is that an air filter under the boost pipe? if it is where did you get it?
Thanks A-Boost

nope... its a velocity stack... no filter on the turbo


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Show me your catch can setups (Dub-Lip)*


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Here's mine....I finally got around to taking the painters tape off the catch can so i can take some pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we ran out of room in the back of the bay so we mounted it up front. Over-all I'm very happy with the quality of my 42DD catch can, although we had to make a custom bracket it still worked out great
Custom Turbo Inlet,bracket and welding thanks to my buddy Jeff Dillon


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Show me your catch can setups (Daskoupe)*

i have one of these in my car.
BIG BOY CAN 3.5"


----------



## biglouvw (Jun 30, 2007)

Who makes that can?


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (biglouvw)*

i made it, need one pm me


_Modified by boost_addict at 8:16 PM 5-2-2010_


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

quality stuff


----------



## 480 (Jan 26, 2008)

An idea I'm kicking around: 

one of these remote oil filter mounts 
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/TRD-1028/ 








$14 

A pair of fittings 
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/TFF-4450A/ 
$10 

About 4 feet of 3/4" hose 
$4 or so 

Oil filter 
$free, have a few random filters lying around, when you buy 5 quarts of Castrol Syntec at Auto Zone they throw in a useless Fram or Bosch branded filter, like I'd ever use one on my VR6. (fyi all ford 3.8 v6 and 5.0 v8 filters are 3/4"-16, as well as many others, I'd probably use the tallest filter I could find/fit) 

Mount the bracket down low, outer frame rail or backside of the rad support, somewhere out of sight but accessible. Screw on oil filter, which has a built in baffle in the filtering element, easy to unscrew and dump, re-useable or cheap to replace. Probably run the outlet up to a vent, I have a sweet chrome vent filter lying around, or if I feel like it I can run it back to the intake or anywhere else, but from reading this thread I'd most likely just vent to the atmosphere and dump out the filter on every oil change. 

Not the cleanest idea but simple, functional, and unique and under $30 for everything I'd need. I know an oil filter can hold up to the pressure, and it will be an air tight seal. 

Any thoughts or opinions? 

tl;dr - Remote mounted oil filter used as catch can.


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

cellphone pic


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

subscribed again bump


----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

Dub-Nub said:


>


 How do they texture this? 
Is it just good ole fashioned rattle canned, or is it done professionally?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

wrinkle powder coating... hit me up if you are interested


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

Anyone running a catch can on an ABA? .. I want to get rid of the stock PCV system and use BFI's adapter. I run one line from the breather on the block to the can, and where do I run the other line to? Seems most cans have two fittings .. while a few others only have one?


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

sgolf2000 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *jimivr6* »_i was looking at this one
> http://www.034motorsport.com/p...17807
> 
> yeah its ziptied


I like zip ties


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

i got a simple one from a friend, no filter or drain on it, just 2 openings and what looks like a measuring stick. my question is, do i just connect one tube from the pcv to the catch can, and another from the catch can to the intake?

its on my turbo'd 2.0

thanks


----------



## jijohans (Jan 18, 2004)

G60T said:


> I just bought this one. Haven't installed it yet, but it is AWESOME quality!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad he doesn't ship international..


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i bought this catch can earlier this week. i havent received it in the mail yet, but ill post pics when i get it in hand and do the install. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...viewitem=&_trkparms=clkid=7731362376925829906


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

These are outstanding units for the price. They need a bit of modding for larger fittings but its quite simple. I have one to go between my valve cover breather port and exhaust evac fitting.

http://www.mikenorrismotorsports.com/Billet_PCV_Catch_Cans.html


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

no pic but i used an old pepsi can fitted to a rubber hose - hit a pothole and the can came off :laugh:


im actually putting a nice one on now but i bought the car with just a rubber hose that went to the bottom of the engine bay - whatever works i guess


----------

